
Moebio Framework – A JavaScript toolkit for data analysis and visualizations - jashkenas
http://moebiolabs.github.io/moebio_framework/
======
tixzdk
Seems like another kitchen sink library to me... Demos are impressive, but
when is someone going to write a JS viz library in a more declarative fashion
like outlined in Grammar of Graphics? They all seem overly imperative (draw
this pixel, then that pixel) or rigid, non-composable functions taking huge
configuration JSON blobs.

~~~
voltagex_
>"Google Play - Read The Grammar of Graphics for $103.41"

I wonder what negative impacts textbook pricing has on software development.

If I was going to start a graphics library as a non-profit side project,
that'd be a big barrier.

~~~
christopheraden
I agree it's a barrier to have such crazy prices, but there are free resources
available, especially on a topic as popular as Grammar of Graphics. Hadley
Wickham (in my mind, synonymous with the concept, since he implemented
Wilkinson's ideas in R's ggplot package), for instance, has numerous materials
on it, including a short primer ([http://vita.had.co.nz/papers/layered-
grammar.pdf](http://vita.had.co.nz/papers/layered-grammar.pdf)). It might not
be as exhaustive as the Wilkinson text, but surely there's enough material out
there to implement GG in JS, especially considering there's successful
implementations in other languages?

------
mrec
As usual, nothing in the homepage to indicate why anyone should choose this
toolkit over existing, mature competitors (like D3) in the same space.

Unless you're legitimately doing something that's never been done before, just
saying "it does X" isn't very interesting. How does it do X _better_?

